# Which Pokemon Generation is your favourite?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

What Pokemon Generation do you like?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I liked Generation II. Pokemon Silver was the first pokemon game I had. I liked that after you completed the elite four you can travel to Kanto to face the Kanto Gym Leaders.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

This was really hard! I voted for Gen II, but I love them all! (Well, Gen IV just a little less...)


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Gen V and II. All of my favourite Pokemon have come out of either Gen. Gen II has the best starters imo.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Gen I 

First is always the best.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Isn't this in the wrong section, since it's a poll and not a quiz?

Either way, I voted for Generation V. They have all the pokemon in them and stuff, better graphics etc. Of course I love the old games, but the newer ones are a bit better~


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mmmmm gen III

I just seem to like the Pokemon in those games more, even though I started playing with gen IV
:T


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

Gen II . It's been forever since I've played it, but I loved the starters for that one.


----------



## Arkendale (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the new features, graphics, and sound of Gen V, but Gen II still holds a special place in my heart.

It's the first generation to introduce new pokemon like Hoothoot/Noctowl, the Ampharos evolutions, and the first new Eeveelutions. It also added the radio (which had some cool tunes for a Gameboy game). I also very much enjoyed the cities of Johto a lot.

And to add even more awesome sauce to Gen II, you were allowed to travel through Kanto too! 16 badges! Sixteen! It was great!

I also felt Hoenn got a bad rap; Kyogre made me happy


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Generation II. 

Generation V has been great too, I'd probably rank it 2nd. 
(with Gen 1 in 3rd, 3 in 4th and 4 taking the last spot (though I liked those as well! ))


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> Isn't this in the wrong section, since it's a poll and not a quiz?
> 
> Either way, I voted for Generation V. They have all the pokemon in them and stuff, better graphics etc. Of course I love the old games, but the newer ones are a bit better~


Yeah my mistake. I realised that when I made the thread. Can I move it still to the poll section?


----------



## Ninja_Midget (Sep 25, 2012)

My favorite is probably Gen III, but Gen V is proving to be pretty excellent too, especially now that I have W2 and there's a larger variety of Pokes to choose from (yeah, the Poke designs in this gen aren't my favorites, but I love the region, graphics and gameplay). If/when they remake R/S/E for Gen V, it will be *glorious*.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Tega1 said:


> Yeah my mistake. I realised that when I made the thread. Can I move it still to the poll section?


A mod probably can, if you ask them.. they might not have seen it themselves if they haven't moved it already xDD. Don't think you can move it yourself though, never seen that option on any of the forums I reside on ;-;


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Gen I and Gen V are my favorites.

I voted Gen V, because I was actually very impressed with it.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven’t played 5th generation yet, but 2nd generation is my favourite so far. I like them all really, but there was something about Silver, Gold, and Crystal that was different from the others.



Tega1 said:


> I liked Generation II. Pokemon Silver was the first pokemon game I had. I liked that after you completed the elite four you can travel to Kanto to face the Kanto Gym Leaders.


Exactly.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

NONE of them. Where's that option?


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I liked them all up to generation 5, which I hated. But has for my favorite it would be a toss up between the 1st generation (nostalgia), the third generation (Salamence, Swampert, Latias/Latios... need I say more) and the 4th generation. (Lucario and garchomp are probably the coolest pokemon in my opinion.)

But if I had to choose one has my overall favorite generation it would be gen 3. I just spent to much time at the battle frontier to choose any other generation... I got all the gold medals, can anyone else honestly say that? Don't underestimate a team of Swampert, Salamence, and Metagross... Heracross, Gardevior, Ursaring, Militoc, Starmie and a few other pokemon were also in my rotation.

Edit: now that I think about it, gen 2 was awesome as well... maybe it's my favorite.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> NONE of them. Where's that option?


:shocked:
Heresy!
Off with your head!


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

@bales33 I loved the Battle Frontier! It was amazing!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

leafstone said:


> :shocked:
> Heresy!
> Off with your head!


Guess it's just not something an older GenX'er would know much about.


----------



## Drifloon (May 12, 2013)

It happened to be in Gen IV during the time when my friends and I were really into it, so D/P has the most special place in my heart. Although I actually liked the Mystery Dungeon subseries more than the main games.

I played a little of Gen V but couldn't really get into it at all. I kind of hate most of the new Pokemon. Gen VI doesn't look any better so far.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, besides it was the first Pokemon game I had, I just feel it was way better; since it was the first to add all the new (and now standard) functionalities: mating, pre-evolutions, etc.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd say its more between Gen. II or Gen III, but I've really only played those two. They're probably the most popular and most recognized. Not many people like the modern Pokémon generations. Is this because of age or content or?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I am a fan of Gen II, and I think the largest part of making that final decision was the continuity with the Gen I games. The fact that they were able to tie them together in a great way made me look forward to future games when I can explore Johto, Kanto, and other regions all in one game, and that's what I looked forward to in Gen III, but that was a huge disappointment for me. I did enjoy playing Gen III, but it wasn't the same, and it wasn't what I was expecting. I wasn't expecting the game play to be the same, but moving it on to the future and creating different story lines when you visit the same regions as you did in previous games along with creating new regions is exciting to me. 

And, I love Umbreon.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Gen II has a special place in my heart because Pokemon Crystal was the first Pokemon game I've played.

Also, Pokemon was a big part of my childhood, so I enjoyed all generations.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

Generation III. I have played two out of three releases of this generation, got addicted, and completely fell in love with it.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 29, 2013)

I've played it up to Gen. III, but Gen. I will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

Gen II for me  It introduced genders, breeding, night and day, two regions, two new types etc. Only problem I have with it is the stupid Pokégear -_____- I don't care about your Rattata Joey! I haven't played Gen II for a while though, I play Heart Gold and Soul Silver now.

X and Y are pretty sweet.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

HOW DARE GENERATION I NOT HAVE THE MOST FAVORABILITY. That's what started everything off. The first gen Pokemon always seemed the most natural to me, as well. Every Pokemon had its own little story behind it.

As far as games go, I'm torn between the first three.


----------

